
CVE-2017-0889: Paperclip ruby gem version 3.1.4 and later - pthomas551
https://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2017-0889
======
pthomas551
I'm sure I'm not the only one to get a warning from Github about this..

